# Women And Cars



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Girlfriend is picking me up early in the morning as we're driving down to Cornwall for the weekend. I just got off the phone to her.

Me: 'Did you manage to check the tyre pressures'? Her: 'No, I was going to but it was raining so I didn't bother'.

Me: 'You checked the oil though'? Her: 'No, I forgot but don't worry about it - I'm in the AA'.

FFS.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

AA told me to sod off due to continued drinking bud..........good luck on the mrs


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

haaaa! My missus is the same! Her dad has done it all for her for so long and now i find my self doing it. She doesnt even wash it! :x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

WozzaTT said:


> Her: 'No, I forgot but don't worry about it - I'm in the AA'.


Translation: "I think it's up to someone else to pick up the pieces if things go wrong due to my incompetence/laziness/absent-mindedness/whatever."

She does know how much an engine sieze up costs to repair, right? And that it can't be fixed by the side of the road, right? :roll:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

My Lady just about manages to put petrol in :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

There's plenty of blokes on here are just as lazy


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> There's plenty of blokes on here are just as lazy


and she is a grl and not meant for such oily smelly tasks :lol: :lol:

Powder room please don't take offence


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

My wife thinks she is doing _*ME*_ a favour on the rare occasion she puts fuel in her car with *MY* credit card.

Wash, polish, service, road tax, MOT, insurance. They are all blue jobs.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

BrianR said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of blokes on here are just as lazy
> ...


Too right...ruins our £40 nails :lol:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> Girlfriend is picking me up early in the morning as we're driving down to Cornwall for the weekend. I just got off the phone to her.
> 
> Me: 'Did you manage to check the tyre pressures'? Her: 'No, I was going to but it was raining so I didn't bother'.
> 
> ...


WOW. She even knows about these things. My missus wouldn't have a clue


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

TTchan said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Yes, dead right, we can't have that. :wink:

And the other side of the coin is that my missus burns toast so no way is she getting under the bonnet of a car :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

BrianR said:


> And the other side of the coin is that my missus burns toast


Is that all she burns :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

BrianR said:


> And the other side of the coin is that my missus burns toast


Is that all she burns :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yodah said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > And the other side of the coin is that my missus burns toast
> ...


food in general burns she does :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

BrianR said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > BrianR said:
> ...


burns?? who said burns? Is she on here?

I hear Gazza say she's hot :twisted:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I hear Gazza say she's hot :twisted:[/quote]

Burns does have access to this place you know and can read your comments = Gazza  or maybe not


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> Girlfriend is picking me up early in the morning as we're driving down to Cornwall for the weekend. I just got off the phone to her.
> 
> Me: 'Did you manage to check the tyre pressures'? Her: 'No, I was going to but it was raining so I didn't bother'.
> 
> ...


More importantly, you did check she has a full driving licence to be able to drive you both?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Girlfriend is picking me up early in the morning as we're driving down to Cornwall for the weekend. I just got off the phone to her.
> 
> Me: 'Did you manage to check the tyre pressures'? Her: 'No, I was going to but it was raining so I didn't bother'.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense to me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Girlfriend is picking me up early in the morning as we're driving down to Cornwall for the weekend. I just got off the phone to her.
> ...


You must be a girl then :twisted:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

BrianR said:


> I hear Gazza say she's hot :twisted:
> 
> Burns does have access to this place you know and can read your comments = Gazza  or maybe not


She does indeed have access to such areas. 

Gazzer thinks I'm hot, but he has something in his eye. :wink: I've been promised a grope by him at ADI, and I intend to collect it. :twisted:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

burns said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Gazza say she's hot :twisted:
> ...


  :lol: Gazza be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

burns said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Gazza say she's hot :twisted:
> ...


Watch Gazzer you must


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Ha ha this thread is brilliant!

You see girls are not stupid they are quite capable; they are just very much aware that the man (in the majority of cases) is far more concerned over the health of the car than the woman, therefore if she leaves it, he will do it...... (thinking she'd only do it wrong anyway!)

Nevertheless men also possess this intelligence, however they tend to use this within the home. For example, he leaves a sock on the floor and knows full well that the female (be it the mother or later in life the mrs) will become far more irritated by it than he will; and relent by picking it up after him and doing all the washing (because he'd only do it wrong anyway!)

Just an observation :wink:

(I am aware of the stereotyping and hope I have not offended any persons in the making of this comment  )


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

-charlotte- said:


> Ha ha this thread is brilliant!
> 
> You see girls are not stupid they are quite capable; they are just very much aware that the man (in the majority of cases) is far more concerned over the health of the car than the woman, therefore if she leaves it, he will do it...... (thinking she'd only do it wrong anyway!)
> 
> ...


reminds me of a guy I worked with for years, he stripped down his motorbike engine and washed the parts in the bath then dried them in the oven, his partner cracked and washed all the greasy tide marks off and did a full clean up

his man logic correctly stated 'I knew she would crack and need to wash before me'


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> reminds me of a guy I worked with for years, he stripped down his motorbike engine and washed the parts in the bath then dried them in the oven, his partner cracked and washed all the greasy tide marks off and did a full clean up
> 
> his man logic correctly stated 'I knew she would crack and need to wash before me'


Thank you for providing supporting evidence to my theory!

and I feel I must confess that I am a girl that has never even put water in my washers (and to be honest wouldn't know where to begin)... for this I am not proud


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

-charlotte- said:


> Thank you for providing supporting evidence to my theory!
> 
> and I feel I must confess that I am a girl that has never even put water in my washers (and to be honest wouldn't know where to begin)... for this I am not proud


So you must be related to my wife then


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I imagine the average woman knows just as much about cars as the men do about cleaning but both use the stereotypes to their advantage.

Im an excellent cleaner I just pretend I dont have a clue so my gf will do it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

